# What to do with Whey????



## mathewsfive

I love making farmer cheese, and my family loves eating it.....But I don't like being wasteful and I was wondering what I can do with the whey that is left from the cheese??? Any ideas??


----------



## linuxboy

Put it in the garden, or feed back to the animals


----------



## mulish

I wheyed my tomato plants last year and grew tomatoes like never before. People literally stopped when they saw the plants & knocked on my door to discover the secret (and brought bags & stole tomatoes from my yard, but that's a different part of the story!).


----------



## mathewsfive

LOL That is funny jc. I will have to try that on my tomatoes.... do you think it would work for the other plants to? I usually plant a Salsa garden I wonder if it would be good for all the veggies.


----------



## nightskyfarm

feed it to chickens or pigs and yes, the plants love the stuff too!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

I make ricotta, use it in smoothies, bread, feed to dogs and chickens, you can use it in place of milk to make soap, and somewhere recently I read of someone using it to make some sort of facial mask... can't remember where I saw that or what else was in it, though...


----------



## mulish

We feed our chickens food waste from a nearby deli, mostly produce, some bread, a little meat & I pour the whey in with that - chicken slop. On the days when I want them to really drink the whey, I take out the waterer.
Our dogs love it too. 

I would love to have a whey pig someday.


----------



## Suellen

We have a cheese making business with a 50gallon vat pasteurizer. We end up with over 30gallons of whey. We struggle with what to do with it. We use it on the garden, around our trees; feed it to the goats, dogs and chickens. Some of the whey we freeze it in juice bottles and give it to friends to use the same way we do. Whey is really good for animals that need to put weight on.
Suellen


----------



## Tallabred

I would love to live closer to a cheese making business. I gained 15 lbs making and eating my own cheese - had to stop. . .now I make soap  Body Builders love my Goat whey soap. . .I do not make to much of it because I would have to make more CHEESE!!! lol


----------



## mathewsfive

I like the soap idea..... Then I can have my cheese and soap!!!!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## goatkid

My husband drinks it cold. He says it's healthy and less fattening than milk.


----------

